# Egmond aan Zee



## adelie (10. September 2013)

Hi, 

wer hat Bekanntschaft mit Egmond aan Zee gemacht.

In der nähe ist Ijmuiden....aber auch sau schwierig.

Mich würde eher das Brandungsangeln bei Egmond oder umgebeung interessieren,,,da habe ich nie einen Fisch fangen können...oder empfehlt ihr da mehr das Raubfischangeln im Hinterland?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Marcello88 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Egmond aan Zee*

Ich wollte mal den alten Thread zum Leben erwecken da ich Innern paar Tagen nach Holland fahren wollte. Meine Freundin hat das Ziel - Egmond am See herausgesucht ! 

Nun zu meiner Frage - brandungsangel und sowas interessiert mich nicht. Gibt es dort auch gute stellen - Möglichkeiten basche, Zander und Hechte zu fangen ? Gibt es dort schöne Gewässer ? Wollte dort nämlich ein bissl spinnfischen


----------



## Carpdr (24. August 2015)

*AW: Egmond aan Zee*

Hallo,
Egmond ist herrlich und ab dem 04.09 bin ich auch für 2 Wochen oben. Weisst Du was ich gemacht habe? 
Ich habe mir Google Earth vorgenommen und mir alle Stellen die ich befischen möchte, herausgesucht. Danach in den Visplanner und geschaut welche Besonderheiten es in dem jeweiligen Gewässer gibt. Habe jetzt eine lange liste von eventuell potentiellen Stellen., die ich mir vornehmen werde.

Manchmal muss man sich schon mal selber Mühe machen.

Schönen Urlaub
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Marcello88 (24. August 2015)

Carpdr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Egmond ist herrlich und ab dem 04.09 bin ich auch für 2 Wochen oben. Weisst Du was ich gemacht habe?
> Ich habe mir Google Earth vorgenommen und mir alle Stellen die ich befischen möchte, herausgesucht. Danach in den Visplanner und geschaut welche Besonderheiten es in dem jeweiligen Gewässer gibt. Habe jetzt eine lange liste von eventuell potentiellen Stellen., die
> ich mir vornehmen werde.
> ...




Hey - Danke für deine Antwort ! Da ich leider nicht so der Kenner bin in Sachen "Angeln in Holland" ist mir dieser Visplaner nicht bekannt.
Sich selbst Mühe machen ist ja schön und gut aber meiner Meinung nach ist es natürlich besser wenn jemand Infos gibt der dort Erfahrungen gemacht hat.

Warst du schon mal dort ?

Danke den wünsche ich dir auch


----------



## Achim_68 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Egmond aan Zee*

Es gibt doch ein paar interessante Veröffentlichungen: hier zum Beispiel oder hier


----------



## Weißtanne (24. August 2015)

*AW: Egmond aan Zee*

Renn den Noordhollands Kanaal auf und ab .Der hat einen guten Zander und Barsch Bestand


----------

